# Can you combine kickboxing with football (American)



## Lennaerd64 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sup dudes,
I have a question is it possible to combine to kickboxing with football (American)?

Regards,
Lennaerd


----------



## dimes (Nov 3, 2017)

I think it is a perfect combination.


----------



## johnbravo (Apr 14, 2020)

I think so we can not combine it as football is another game and kickboxing is another But nowadays people playing boxing as it is the best sport even the boxer buy the MMA gloves for doing the practice of martial arts.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------

